# Τούρκος και με τη βούλα της UΝΕSCΟ ο Καραγκιόζης



## nickel (Jul 14, 2010)

*Τούρκος και με τη βούλα της UΝΕSCΟ ο Καραγκιόζης*
Από το Βήμα 14/7/2010 

Πολιτογραφήθηκε ως Τούρκος, και μάλιστα με βούλα της UΝΕSCΟ, ο Καραγκιόζης και μαζί μ΄αυτόν και ο Χατζηαβάτης. Μια υποεπιτροπή της UΝΕSCΟ, που απαρτιζόταν από εκπροσώπους έξι χωρών, της Τουρκίας, της Εσθονίας, του Μεξικού, της Βόρειας Κορέας, των Ηνωμένων Αραβικών Εμιράτων και της Κένυας και συνεδρίασε πριν από έναν χρόνο στο Αμπου Ντάμπι, αποδέχθηκε την εισήγηση που συνέταξε το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού της Τουρκίας και η οποία αποδεικνύει ότι τόσο ο Καραγκιόζης όσο και ο Χατζηαβάτης είναι Τούρκοι. Η απόφαση επικυρώθηκε και από την αρμόδια επιτροπή της UΝΕSCΟ, χωρίς να υπάρξει καμία αντίδραση της Ελλάδος, παρά μόνο μία επιφύλαξη που διατύπωσε η διευθύντρια του Νεότερου Πολιτισμού του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού κυρία Τέτη Χατζηνικολάου, ότι ο Καραγκιόζης αποτελεί άυλη φιγούρα της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς της Ελλάδας.

Η εξέλιξη αυτή προβληματίζει δύο υπουργεία, το Εξωτερικών και του Πολιτισμού. Ηδη ο κ. Π. Γερουλάνος ζήτησε από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες λεπτομερή ενημέρωση, ενώ ο πρεσβευτής της Ελλάδας στην UΝΕSCΟ κ. Γ. Αναστόπουλος δήλωσε ότι είχε συστήσει εδώ και καιρό στο υπουργείο Πολιτισμού να δηλώσει στην UΝΕSCΟ ότι ο Καραγκιόζης αποτελεί τμήμα της ελληνικής πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς. Και τώρα τι γίνεται, τη στιγμή που η Τουρκία πέτυχε προσφάτως να κατοχυρώσει ως τουρκικά και άλλα δύο προϊόντα, τον μπακλαβά και τον καφέ; Κυβερνητικοί παράγοντες ανέφεραν ότι η μοναδική περίπτωση να συμπεριληφθούν και οι πολιτιστικές ενστάσεις της Ελλάδας όσον αφορά τον Καραγκιόζη είναι να υπάρξει ένα είδος απευθείας... διαπραγμάτευσης με τους Τούρκους ώστε να αποδεχθούν έναν έντιμο συμβιβασμό.

Η πολιτογράφηση ως Τούρκου του Καραγκιόζη έγινε με εντυπωσιακή προετοιμασία εκ μέρους της Αγκυρας και στην υπόθεση ενεπλάκησαν πέραν του τουρκικού υπουργείου Εξωτερικών και του τουρκικού υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και οι εκπρόσωποι της πόλης Προύσας, που υπέβαλαν αίτηση στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση ζητώντας να κατοχυρώσουν την ταυτότητα του Καραγκιόζη, αφού, όπως έλεγαν, κατάγεται από την Προύσα της Τουρκίας.

«Παρέμβαση» στο θέμα της πολιτογράφησης του Καραγκιόζη από τους Τούρκους έκανε και ο πρωθυπουργός κ. Γ. Παπανδρέου . Οι δημοσιογράφοι, σε μια συζήτηση που είχαν χθες, στο περιθώριο του Συμποσίου της Σύμης, τον ρώτησαν για την απόφαση της UΝΕSCΟ και ο Πρωθυπουργός χαμογελώντας τους είπε: «Ας έχουν οι Τούρκοι τον δικό τους Καραγκιόζη και εμείς τον δικό μας».​
Τα κόκκινα, δικά μου. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει που μπορώ να συνεχίσω να ζητάω τον τούρκικο καφέ σαν τούρκικο. Από Καραγκιόζηδες, νομίζω ότι πράγματι κάθε χώρα έχει τους δικούς της.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και τώρα τι γίνεται, τη στιγμή που η Τουρκία πέτυχε προσφάτως να κατοχυρώσει ως τουρκικά και άλλα δύο προϊόντα, τον μπακλαβά και τον καφέ;


Μου 'ρχεται να πω κάτι για τη Φατμέ και το γενί τζαμί τώρα...


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Και στη Γιουροβίζιον πώς θα πάει; Ως Τούρκος Καραγκιόζ ή ως Έλληνας Μαυρομάτης; 

Ο Καραγκιόζης στη Eurovision - Χαΐνηδες & Άθως Δανέλης​



 
Σαν τον Καραγκιόζη - Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος​



 
Ό,τι και να πω, κάτι περισσεύει,
τρύπια είν' η αγάπη μας και δε μας προστατεύει


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2010)

Αααχ, ανοησίες των Τούρκων που νομίζουν ότι άμα κατοχυρώσουν τον μπακλαβά θα γίνει τι ακριβώς; Θα τους πληρώνει δικαιώματα η θεία μου για φτιάξει ένα ταψί μπακλαβά; 
Ή μήπως τώρα θα απαγορευτεί η παράσταση "Ο Καραγκιόζης και η Άλωση της Πόλης";


----------



## Marinos (Jul 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από Καραγκιόζηδες, νομίζω ότι πράγματι κάθε χώρα έχει τους δικούς της.


 Αυτό είναι όλο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

Από τον σημερινό Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή:

[...] Θα ήταν όμως άκρα απερισκεψία, αν στο ζήτημα της εθνικότητας του Καραγκιόζη μπερδευόταν η γνωστή μίζερη ευθιξία του καρπαζωμένου Ελληνα και η υπόθεση έπαιρνε διαστάσεις εθνικής προσβολής. Σε τελευταία ανάλυση, η τοποθέτηση του Τούρκου εκπροσώπου ήταν ακριβής: «Απλώς στην Ελλάδα δόθηκε περισσότερη σημασία και αξία στον καραγκιόζη σε σχέση με την Τουρκία. Γι’ αυτόν τον λόγο θεωρήθηκε παγκοσμίως ότι ο Καραγκιόζης είναι Ελληνας». (Και μάλιστα ήταν ακριβής και ως προς την εκούσια ειρωνεία της, αν λάβει κανείς υπ’ όψιν πόσο συχνά χρησιμοποιείται μεταξύ των σύγχρονων Ελλήνων ως ύβρις ο χαρακτηρισμός «Καραγκιόζης»...)

Πέραν αυτού όμως, στη σημερινή Ελλάδα ο Καραγκιόζης έχει ουσιαστικά εκλείψει ως μορφή ψυχαγωγίας. Συντηρείται λόγω της μόδας των τελευταίων χρόνων για την αναβίωση παραδοσιακών τεχνών κ.λπ., ειδάλλως υφίσταται μόνον ως υβριστικός όρος στη γλώσσα και μάλιστα από τους συχνότερα χρησιμοποιούμενους. (Υπάρχει, σημειωτέον, και το υποκοριστικό «Καραγκιοζάκος»...) Αν, δηλαδή, κοιτάξουμε την εξέλιξή του από μια μορφή λαϊκής ψυχαγωγίας σε ονειδιστικό όρο, αρμόζοντα στον τύπο του οκνηρού, ανεπρόκοπου και πονηρού καρπαζοεισπράκτορα, που προκαλεί τη χλεύη και το γέλιο, οφείλουμε να παραδεχθούμε ότι ο κόσμος στον οποίο ζούμε σήμερα -ο ελληνικός κόσμος- ξεπέρασε τον Καραγκιόζη ως θέαμα. Τον διατήρησε μόνον ως απαξία. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. Στην πορεία της Ιστορίας τα έθνη απαλλάσσονται από κάποιες αποσκευές. Ας αποχαιρετίσουμε και τυπικά τον Καραγκιόζη, αφού ουσιαστικά εξέλιπε, και ας ευχηθούμε να απαλλαγούμε κάποτε και από το καραγκιοζιλίκι...

*Γραφικότητες*

Μάλλον δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι τα ταχύτερα εθνικά ανακλαστικά στο θέμα του Καραγκιόζη επέδειξε το ΔΗΚΚΙ (συνιστώσα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σήμερα), το οποίο με ανακοίνωσή του διαπιστώνει ότι «μετά τον πολιτικό και οικονομικό ιμπεριαλισμό που κατασπαράσσει την πατρίδα μας μέσω της τριμερούς ΔΝΤ-Ε.Ε.-ΕΚΤ, σήμερα σειρά είναι (sic) ο νεοταξίτικος πολιτιστικός ιμπεριαλισμός να χτυπήσει εθνικές-λαϊκές παραδόσεις μέσω της απόφασης της UNESCO που βαφτίζει Τούρκο τον Καραγκιόζη. Ολα αυτά δεν γίνονται τυχαία και στοχεύουν στον κατακερματισμό και τη διάλυση του ελληνικού έθνους-κράτους σε κάθε επίπεδο». Περιέργως, δεν κατονομάζεται ο καταχθόνιος Κίσιντζερ ως εγκέφαλος του σχεδίου...​
Αν δουλεύετε σκληρά μέσα στη ζέστη, μια δόση ελαφρότητας την έχετε ανάγκη, να δροσιστείτε.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αααχ, ανοησίες των Τούρκων που νομίζουν ότι άμα κατοχυρώσουν τον μπακλαβά θα γίνει τι ακριβώς; Θα τους πληρώνει δικαιώματα η θεία μου για φτιάξει ένα ταψί μπακλαβά;


Ό,τι έγινε και με τη φέτα, τη σαμπάνια και διάφορα άλλα προϊόντα που είναι πλέον ΠΟΠ, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2010)

Να πω την αμαρτία μου και τη βλασφημία μου: Ποτέ μου (τουλάχιστον από την εποχή που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου με διψήφια ηλικία) δεν κατάλαβα γιατί αυτός ο κομπιναδόρος, αχάριστος, άφιλος απατεωνάκος χαρακτήρας θα έπρεπε να είναι εθνικό, ελληνικό, καθημερινό μου πρότυπο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ούτε καν για δήθεν πρόσχημα για να ξοβελίζουμε τις εθνικές μας μειονεξίες δεν τον ανέχτηκα ποτέ. Και όταν, στα 13 ή 14 μου, πρωτοδιάβασα ότι πρόκειται για μια διαδεδομένη λαϊκή τέχνη που ξεκινάει από τις Φιλιππίνες και φτάνει στις παρυφές της τέως Οθωμανίας, έπαψε να με απασχολεί εντελώς. Εντάξει, κομμάτι της λαογραφίας μας και άξιοι οι μαστόροι που ασχολήθηκαν μαζί του άλλες εποχές κλπ, αλλά ας μπει επιτέλους σήμερα στη ναφθαλίνη (ακόμη και με αυτή την αφορμή) για να τον εξετάζουν πια μόνο οι ειδικοί. Δεν είναι καιρός να προχωρήσουμε;


----------



## Marinos (Jul 15, 2010)

Εντάξει, μπορεί να μη σε εμπνέει ως προσωπικότητα ή πρότυπο, αλλά το χιούμορ των καραγκιοζοπαιχτών εγώ το βρίσκω πολύ δικό μου -πολύ κοντά στο χιούμορ του Μποστ ή του Τσιφόρου, ας πούμε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ό,τι έγινε και με τη φέτα, τη σαμπάνια και διάφορα άλλα προϊόντα που είναι πλέον ΠΟΠ, φαντάζομαι.



Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι τα ΠΟΠ αποφασίζονται από εμπορικούς οργανισμούς, ενώ η Ουνέσκο δεν έχει τέτοιες αρμοδιότητες. 

Δοκτορα, δεν είναι σε όλες τις παραστάσεις ο Καραγκιόζης όπως τον περιγράφεις. Στις πιο πολλές είναι η φωνή του μέσου Έλληνα. που σχολιάζει τα κακώς κείμενα και κοιτάζει να χρησιμοποιήσει το μυαλό του για να βρει έξυπνες λύσεις στο πρόβλημα της επιβίωσης, ένας νεότερος Οδυσσέας, δηλαδή.


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2010)

*Καραγκιόζης ο Έλληνας, ή, Μια ζωή αποπαίδι;*

Όταν ο πνευματικός κόσμος της μικρής Ελλάδας του 19ου αιώνα αντελήφθη την ύπαρξη του Καραγκιόζη διέρρηξε τα ιμάτιά του από αγανάκτηση. Τι ποταπό είδος ψυχαγωγίας! Ανάξιο όχι μόνο για τους κληρονόμους της αρχαίας δόξας Νεοέλληνες αλλά και για τους γιους και τις κόρες των αγωνιστών της εθνικής παλιγγενεσίας που έχυσαν το αίμα τους για να διωχτεί ο Ανατολίτης δυνάστης και μαζί του ό,τι τον θύμιζε. Στην αναγεννημένη Ελλάδα η πυξίδα έδειχνε σταθερά Δύση· για την Ανατολή καμιά συγκατάβαση.

Δεν έχει νόημα να επικαλεστώ βιβλιογραφία, είναι σε όλους σας γνωστή η σφοδρότητα με την οποία απορρίφθηκε η ξενόφερτη αυτή διασκέδαση, και μαζί της ένα σωρό παράπλευρα «πολιτιστικά», όπως θα τα λέγαμε σήμερα, προϊόντα, μεταξύ των οποίων κατεξοχήν η «ανατολίτικη» (ό,τι κι αν σήμαινε αυτό) μουσική, η οποία, όχι τυχαία, συνόδευε τις παραστάσεις του. Στην κόλαση «της Ασιάτιδος μούσης οι ερασταί»!

Γιά δες γυρίσματα που έχει ο καιρός! Λίγο πάνω από έναν αιώνα μετά οι Νεοέλληνες θεωρούν τον Καραγκιόζη δικό τους και εξανίστανται όταν τους τον διεκδικούν! Μα δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι ο Καραγκιόζης μας ήρθε απ’ την Τουρκία, όπως ο καφές; Δεν χρειάζεται να επικαλεστώ «αιρετικούς» σαν τον μακαρίτη Πετρόπουλο, όλος ο 19ος αιώνας βοά: «τουρκομερίτη» ανεβάζει τον Καραγκιόζη, «τουρκομερίτη» τον κατεβάζει. Πώς έγινε η αλλαγή; Τι συνέβη στο μεταξύ;

Πολλά και σπουδαία. Πρώτα απ’ όλα ο ίδιος ο Καραγκιόζης, διασχίζοντας τα πολιτικά και εθνικά σύνορα, άλλαξε χαρακτήρα, αφήνοντας πίσω του τη βωμολοχία, που ήταν το σήμα κατατεθέν του τουρκικού εαυτού του. Ταλαντούχοι μαστόροι τον εξελλήνισαν, διαλέγοντας φιγούρες χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικές και υποθέσεις από την ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Ο κόσμος τον αγκάλιασε, και του χάρισε το φωτοστέφανο της αυθεντικά λαϊκής δημιουργίας. Ο Καραγκιόζης υποδύθηκε ρόλους που κληρονόμησε (π.χ. του περιπαίκτη της εξουσίας, ρόλο καταγόμενο από τον Θερσίτη και τον Φασουλή ή τον φίλο του τον Περικλέτο) ή που τους εφηύρε ο ίδιος. Και έπειτα ήρθε η Γενιά του ’30 και η ανακάλυψη της ελληνικότητας. Ο Καραγκιόζης βαφτίστηκε Έλληνας, και μάλιστα από τους γνησιότερους. Έπαψε να είναι θέαμα «των αγυιών και των τριόδων», αναβαθμίστηκε, ονομάστηκε «θέατρο σκιών», απέκτησε θαυμαστές και συνεργάτες, Τσαρούχηδες και Εγγονόπουλους, Χατζηκυριάκους-Γκίκες και Χατζιδάκηδες και Κουν.

Και τι πειράζει που είναι ξεπερασμένος; Ναι, κανείς δεν αρνείται ότι ο Καραγκιόζης δεν ανήκει στο σήμερα. Ναι, πάνε δεκαετίες που έχει ξεπέσει σε παιδικό θέαμα και αργοσβήνει. Και τι μ’ αυτό; Δεν είναι μέρος της πολιτιστικής μας κληρονομιάς; Ο αγαπημένος μου Δόκτωρ Εφτάδιπλος δεν τον εγκρίνει για δύο λόγους, προσωπικής προτίμησης και ιδεολογικούς. Δεν έχω λόγο να αντικρούσω κανένα από τους δύο. Αλλά, μια στιγμή, μόνο ό,τι θεωρούμε εμείς _σήμερα_ θετικό κρατάμε στις πολιτιστικές μας αποσκευές; Δεν είναι χρέος μας να κρατάμε (και να μην κρύβουμε κάτω απ’ το χαλί) και τα υπόλοιπα; Τόσους σκελετούς έχουμε στο ντουλάπι, ο Καραγκιόζης μας ενόχλησε; Για θυμηθείτε και κάτι άλλο: όταν σε καιρούς χαλεπούς, κάτω από χούντες και λογοκρισίες, χρειάστηκε να μιλήσει κάποιος χρησιμοποιώντας τα παλιά σύμβολα, στον Καραγκιόζη κατέφυγε (εδώ λίγο πιο κάτω από το σπίτι μου ήταν το θέατρο Αθήναιον όπου γινόταν χαλασμός με το έργο του Καμπανέλη _Ο εχθρός λαός_, με τον Παπαγιαννόπουλο να υποδύεται τον Καραγκιόζη και τον Ξυλούρη να σηκώνεται και να τραγουδά και να τρίζουν τα μάρμαρα).

Ώστε από ελληνοψυχία ο Καραγκιόζης δεν υπολείπεται. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα τον αφήσουμε στα χέρια των σημερινών κατ’ επάγγελμα ελληνόψυχων να τον μαγαρίσουν. Μακριά από μένα κάθε τέτοια σκέψη. Επιχειρηματολογώ μονάχα για να υπενθυμίσω ότι στην πολιτιστική κληρονομιά δεν ανήκει μόνο ό,τι _χρησιμεύει_ ή ό,τι _χρησιμοποιείται_ σήμερα, ανήκουν και τα ξεχασμένα. Ακριβώς με αυτό το πνεύμα θα μπορούσα να ρωτήσω όσους απορρίπτουν τον Καραγκιόζη από πότε έχουν να χορέψουν τσάμικο.

Αλλά αφού περί πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς ο λόγος, να πω και κάτι τελευταίο αλλά διόλου ασήμαντο: ποιος τολμά να διεκδικεί δικαιώματα κυριότητας και προτεραιότητα στον πολιτισμό, στην κατεξοχήν σφαίρα της ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας όπου κανόνας είναι το πάρε δώσε, η σύντηξη, η διαπίδηση; Τι θα πει δικό μου και δικό σου στον πολιτισμό; Σε ποιον ανήκει η «ανατολίτικη» μουσική, σε ποιον ανήκει το «βαλκανικό» μουσικό ιδίωμα; Σε ποιον ανήκει η «πλινθοπερίκλειστη» τοιχοδομία, μόνο στους Βυζαντινούς, οι Οθωμανοί δεν έχουν κάνει χρήση; Τόσα κοινά δεν μοιράζονται οι λαοί;

Αυτού του είδους τις νοοτροπίες δεν θέλω να δεχόμαστε. Να ψέγουμε τους Τούρκους, όταν θέλουν να κατοχυρώσουν αποκλειστική κυριότητα σε μια παράδοση που διατρέχει όλη την Ανατολή, βεβαίως, αλλά όχι και συμπλέγματα από τη δική μας μεριά. Αφού έχουμε κι εμείς συμμετάσχει σ’ αυτήν.

Ας τελειώσω με ένα παράδειγμα για να δείξω τι με ενοχλεί. Ο Ισμαήλ Κανταρέ (μέτριος κατά τη γνώμη μου παραμυθάς) έγραψε το μυθιστόρημα _Φάκελος Ο_, όπου σφετερίζεται για λογαριασμό της αλβανικής δημώδους ποίησης την τεχνική του προφορικού αυτοσχεδιασμού που οδηγεί κατευθείαν στον τρόπο γέννησης του ομηρικού έπους. Δηλαδή ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ (και χωρίς να ξεφύγει η αφήγησή του ούτε λεπτό από το αλβανικό υπόβαθρο) μας εξηγεί ότι η ομηρική επική ποίηση ήταν αλβανική. Με την παγκόσμια μάλιστα αναγνώριση που απολαμβάνει (προαλείφεται και για Νομπέλ λογοτεχνίας;) δεν αποκλείεται να διαδίδεται αυτή η ιδέα σε ανύποπτους αναγνώστες σε όλο τον κόσμο. Τι θέλω να πω; Όχι ότι ο Όμηρος ανήκει μόνο στους Έλληνες και σε κανέναν άλλο, αλλά ότι ανήκει στους Έλληνες και σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. Εξίσου όπως μπορεί ο Οιδίπους Τύραννος να ανήκει και στον Πιερ Πάολο Παζολίνι.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2010)

Ίσως οι προσωπικές προτιμήσεις μου σε επίπεδο αμιγώς αισθητικό να βρίσκονται πιο κοντά σ' αυτές του Δρα. Εντούτοις, αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να πω ότι το κείμενο του Earion όχι μόνο με εντυπωσίασε με την τεκμηρίωσή του, όχι μόνο με βρίσκει σύμφωνο σε κάθε λέξη του (εντάξει, θα κάνω τα στραβά μάτια για τη διαπίδηση που εκείνος προτιμά:)), αλλά με συγκίνησε αληθινά.

Είναι πράγματι κοντόφθαλμη, στενόμυαλη και όλως άστοχη αυτή η διαδικασία πιστοποίησης προστατευόμενων ονομασιών προέλευσης στην περίπτωση της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς. Είναι τελικά ανόητη. Αν υπάρχει μια λογική στην οποία ανταποκρίνεται, αυτή είναι η αμιγώς εμπορική στην πιο στεγνή μορφή της. Όλα τα προϊόντα καθίστανται... πιο ευπώλητα με μια ΠΟΠ. Λες και το πεδίο εξάπλωσης παραδόσεων ταυτίζεται με τα σύνορα των σύγχρονων κρατών.

Ευχαριστώ Earion!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2010)

Να συμφωνήσω ότι ο Καραγκιόζης του Παπαγιαννόπουλου ήταν ανυψωτικός --καμία σχέση με τον καραγκιοζάκο. Εκείνο θα έπρεπε να είναι το ένδοξο κύκνειο άσμα του καραγκιόζη.
Να συμφωνήσω ότι το χιούμορ του είναι κεφατζίδικο, παρεΐστικο, καταλυτικό καμιά φορά.
Να συμφωνήσω ότι πολλές ιστορίες έπαιξαν ακόμη και παιδευτικό ρόλο. Και να συμφωνήσω με πολλά από την λαϊκή μας ιστορία, όπως ανάγλυφα τα παράθεσε ο φίλτατος Earion.

Και να ξεχάσω τη ζητουλιά, την κακομεταχείριση των παιδιών και της οικογένειας, τη γελοιοποίηση του πιο πιστού του φίλου, τη δουλοπρέπεια απέναντι στον ισχυρό, τη σκληρότητα προς τον πιο αδύνατο. Τη δικαιολογία ότι δεν ακολουθεί το νόμο του δυνάστη ακόμη και αν είναι σωστός. Δικαιολογίες τραβηγμένες από τα μαλλιά, αστείες ίσως αν απευθύνονται σε μικρά παιδιά ή σε καλόψυχους ενήλικες, απαράδεκτες όταν τις ακούμε στην κοινωνία γύρω μας.

Πολλά πράγματα από τον λαϊκό μας πολιτισμό τα έχουμε αφησει πίσω μας --και καλά κάναμε. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω λίστες. Νομίζω ότι και ο καραγκιόζης εκεί έπρεπε να ανήκει. Αλλά δεν έχω το αλάθητο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

Επειδή δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά και συγκροτημένα, να πω μόνο ότι δεν αποκομίζω την εντύπωση ότι διαφωνείτε, απλώς κοιτάτε και περιγράφετε ένα πολυεδρικό πετράδι και διαλέγετε ποια πλευρά του θα περιγράψετε, τη λιγότερο ή την περισσότερο φωτεινή — όχι σαν τους τυφλούς με τον ελέφαντα. Ο Earion περισσότερο θέλει να τονίσει ότι ο Καραγκιόζης ανήκει και στους δύο λαούς και έτσι να δείξει το θυμό του με τα κουτάκια που αρέσουν σε κάποιους (όπως η Ουνέσκο ή οι ΠΟΠόφιλοι Τούρκοι).

Από την άλλο, ο drsiebenmal σαν να θέλει να πει, περίπου για να δείξει κι αυτός το θυμό του, ότι η Ουνέσκο ή οι ΠΟΠόφιλοι Τούρκοι δεν πρόκειται να μας πάρουν κάτι που μόνοι μας φαίνεται να έχουμε αφήσει να μας φύγει.

Ο Καραγκιόζης θα είναι πάντα εκεί όταν θα τον έχουμε ανάγκη. Δεν ανησύχησε κανείς γι’ αυτό. Τον Σπαθάρη χάσαμε, αλλά κι αυτό ήταν αναπόφευκτο να συμβεί μια μέρα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και να ξεχάσω τη ζητουλιά, την κακομεταχείριση των παιδιών και της οικογένειας, τη γελοιοποίηση του πιο πιστού του φίλου,



Ειδικά για αυτά Δόκτορα, μια ματιά στις κατά τ' άλλα ελληνικότατες κωμωδίες του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου αρκεί. Και δεν είναι δικαιολογία ότι έτσι ζούσε ο κόσμος τότε, γιατί μια ματιά στις κωμωδίες της σημερινής τηλεόρασης μια από τα ίδια δείχνει. Η κωμωδία στηρίζεται πολύ συχνά σε καταστάσεις που αν δεν ήταν η κωμωδία δεν θα μας έκαναν να γελάσουμε. 
Κι όσο κι αν έχουμε γίνει πιο καλλιεργημένοι σαν είδος, ακόμα γελάμε με τον Σαρλώ που πέφτει από τη σκάλα, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα αν βλέπαμε κάποιον να πέφτει από σκάλα θα τρέχαμε να τον βοηθήσουμε. 
Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ο Καραγκιόζης έχει τη θέση του στην λαϊκή κουλτούρα μας, ακόμα κι αν στη σημερινή εποχή έχει πάρει το δρόμο που πήρε κι η λατέρνα, οι σαλεπιτζήδες κλπ κλπ. Μάλιστα είναι κρίμα που εφόσον υπήρχε η τεχνοτροπία δεν κατάφερε το θέατρο σκιών να ξεφύγει από τον Καραγκιόζη και να γίνει κανονικό θέαμα όπως το κουκλοθέατρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2010)

Ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει η Ουνέσκο και οι ΠΟΠ. Εγώ λέω ότι εκτός από τα καλά του Καραγκιόζη, που όμορφα περιγράψανε οι συμφορουμίτες, πολλά και κτγμ χειρότερα είναι τα κακά του. Πολλά από τα κακά είναι αυτά που πάντα κτγμ φταίνε για πολλά από τα σύγχρονα δεινά μας, που για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο, θεωρούνται αποδεκτά επειδή είναι στην κουλτούρα του Καραγκιόζη. Και ευχαρίστως να δω μια παράσταση καραγκιόζη στο ιστορικό της περιβάλλον, αλλά πώς να το κάνουμε, καραγκιόζης είναι, όχι Αριστοφάνης. Δεν μεταφέρεται έτσι απλά σε κάθε εποχή και περιβάλλον.

Εδιτ: Οι παλιές ταινίες ΣΒΕ, δείχνουν σαφώς την εποχή και το περιβάλλον. Δεν είναι ούτε ο Καραγκιόζης
κι ο Μεγαλέξαντρος, ούτε ο Καραγκιόζης αστροναύτης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> που για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο, θεωρούνται αποδεκτά επειδή είναι στην κουλτούρα του Καραγκιόζη


Με μπερδεύεις, γιατί δίνεται έτσι η εντύπωση ότι κλέβουμε κόλπα από τον Καραγκιόζη, όχι ότι ο Καραγκιόζης ενσωματώνει πολλά από τα αρνητικά μας. Αυτό που σε ενοχλεί είναι που όλα αυτά τα μειονεκτήματα τα έχουμε αγκαλιάσει, σχεδόν τα έχουμε αναγάγει σε προτερήματα. Όταν μας τα σερβίρει χύμα αυτά ο Καραγκιόζης, κάποιοι γελάνε (και τον καμαρώνουν; δεν ξέρω), ενώ εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι βράζετε / βράζουν / βράζουμε από μέσα. Αν μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι θα κάψουμε τον Καραγκιόζη και θα εξαφανιστούν μαζί του τα ελαττώματα, θα τον καίγαμε μαζί μια μεγάλη παρέα. Όμως ας μην τα βάζουμε με τα ξόανα της τέχνης — ξόανα είναι, δεν είναι καν ο κακός μας εαυτός.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποτέ μου (τουλάχιστον από την εποχή που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου με διψήφια ηλικία) δεν κατάλαβα γιατί αυτός ο κομπιναδόρος, αχάριστος, άφιλος απατεωνάκος χαρακτήρας θα έπρεπε να είναι εθνικό, ελληνικό, καθημερινό μου πρότυπο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ούτε καν για δήθεν πρόσχημα για να ξοβελίζουμε τις εθνικές μας μειονεξίες δεν τον ανέχτηκα ποτέ.



+1 doctor & Earion. Και όχι μόνο αυτό. Μοιραζόμαστε με τους Τούρκους σχεδόν ό,τι έχουμε τόσο σε επίπεδο σύγχρονης κληρονομιάς και χαρακτηριστικών και παρόλα αυτά αρνούμαστε να δούμε την πραγματικότητα. Να μην θυμίσω άλλωστε την τεράστια επιτυχία που έχουν ελληνικά σκυλέ άσματα στην Τουρκία και τουρκικές σαπουνόπερες στην Ελλάδα; Ούνα φάτσα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με μπερδεύεις, γιατί δίνεται έτσι η εντύπωση ότι κλέβουμε κόλπα από τον Καραγκιόζη, όχι ότι ο Καραγκιόζης ενσωματώνει πολλά από τα αρνητικά μας. Αυτό που σε ενοχλεί είναι που όλα αυτά τα μειονεκτήματα τα έχουμε αγκαλιάσει, σχεδόν τα έχουμε αναγάγει σε προτερήματα. Όταν μας τα σερβίρει χύμα αυτά ο Καραγκιόζης, κάποιοι γελάνε (και τον καμαρώνουν; δεν ξέρω), ενώ εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι βράζετε / βράζουν / βράζουμε από μέσα. Αν μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι θα κάψουμε τον Καραγκιόζη και θα εξαφανιστούν μαζί του τα ελαττώματα, θα τον καίγαμε μαζί μια μεγάλη παρέα. Όμως ας μην τα βάζουμε με τα ξόανα της τέχνης — ξόανα είναι, δεν είναι καν ο κακός μας εαυτός.


+1 :)
Αυτό με βοηθάει να διατυπώσω ίσως καλύτερα τι εννοώ. Ο λαϊκός Καραγκιόζης ήταν θέαμα για ενήλικους, όχι για παιδιά, όπως έχει γίνει στις ημέρες μας, που χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη και για παιδαγωγικό εργαλείο. Αυτό είναι ίσως που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο. Ο Μαρίνος έκανε σωστά την αναλογία με το χιούμορ ενός Μποστ ή ενός Τσιφόρου. Θα μοιράζαμε ποτέ τα _Παιδιά της πιάτσας_ σε 8χρονα παιδιά με τα παιδικά CD-δώρο των εφημερίδων;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2010)

Έγραψε ένας φίλος μου στο Facebook:
 Αφού χάσαμε τον Καραγκιόζη, μήπως να διεκδικήσουμε τα κολλητήρια; Να κοιτάμε εμπρός, στο μέλλον, στη νέα γενιά!
​


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι πιστεύει ακριβώς για το θέμα η Μαριάννα Τζιαντζή, εκτός αν πάρεις σαν μπούσουλα τον τίτλο του σημερινού κομματιού της στην Καθημερινή:
*
Περί Καραγκιόζη σκιάς*


----------



## Earion (Nov 12, 2011)

Μια με την κυοφορία του κυβερνητικού σχήματος, μια με τα θορυβώδη δρώμενα των παρελάσεων και τις σχετικές αντιδράσεις, πέρασε και η Εικοστή Ογδόη χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε, και είναι κρίμα. Πιστεύω πως ένα ολιγόστιγμο πέταγμα της μνήμης προς τα εκεί είναι από τα οφειλόμενα. Όχι βέβαια για μεγαλοστομίες· την ανθρώπινη διάσταση να αναζητήσουμε. Νά, για παράδειγμα, μια στιγμή στη ζωή μερικών φαντάρων…


Στην Αλβανία, στο ύψωμα Πουντανόρι, απέναντι από την Τρεμπεσίνα που βομβάρδιζαν οι Ιταλοί, ένα βράδι σχετικής ησυχίας έστειλε ο λοχαγός μου ένα λοχία και μ’ εκάλεσε στ’ αμπρί του. Με ρώτησε αν πραγματικά είμαι καραγκιοζοπαίχτης, όπως έμαθε. Του είπα ναι. Μου είπε πως, επειδή κανείς δεν ξέρει αν θα ξημερωθούμε ζωντανοί, θα ήταν καλά να έπαιζα μια κωμωδία του Καραγκιόζη. Δέχτηκα και τους αράδιασα τους τίτλους μερικών έργων. Ο λοχαγός διάλεξε τον Καραγκιόζη Προφήτη. 

Έπαιξα χωρίς φιγούρες, χωρίς σκηνή, καθισμένος σε μια πέτρα. Ψειριασμένος σε ψειριασμένους.

Γέμισε το αμπρί με αξιωματικούς. Οι οπλίτες κάθουνταν απ’ έξω. Η φωνή μου αντηχούσε στη χαράδρα. Έπαιζα σαν σε κανονική παράσταση κ’ οι θεατές μου είχαν ξεκαρδιστεί στα γέλια. Το έργο κράτησε κάπου σαράντα λεπτά, οπόταν σηκώθηκε ο λοχαγός, ήρθε κοντά μου, μ’ εχάιδεψε στον κεφάλι και μου ’πε: «Να ζήσεις, παιδί μου, που μας χάρισες μια βραδιά αλησμόνητη». Μου έδωσε λίγα τσιγάρα και με ρώτησε αν είχα ψωμί. (Ψωμί δεν είχαμε ποτέ). Διάταξε να μου δώσουν μισή κουραμάνα από τη δική του.

Μετά τρεις ώρες άρχισε το ιταλικό πυροβολικό. Είχαμε βαριές απώλειες. Την τρίτη βραδιά μετά την παράσταση ο λοχαγός σκοτώθηκε από όλμο.​

Διήγηση του καραγκιοζοπαίχτη Μίμαρου (Δημήτρη Μεϊμάρογλου), στο περιοδικό _Επιθεώρηση Τέχνης_, Οκτώβριος 1965, σ. 270.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2014)

Με αγάπη για τον Εάριον (τι κάνουμε για τους φίλους μας ):

*Η επιστροφή του αθάνατου και κοσμοπολίτη Καραγκιόζη*


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, Δόκτορ! :)

Πρόσεξες την κλητική με όμικρον;


----------

